# Do you guys remember this bird?



## ProjectPigeon (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok guys I need to tell the truth about this bird.










Well I told you guys that my grandad bought her from a friends but he found her beaten up and scared at work. So he gave her to me. When her wings grew back I let her go hoping she would go home but guess what guys she came back 3 days later. She has got out a couple of time after that and her time out side became less. The second time was about 1 day. then 8 hours and today she came back about 2 hours later. The thing is guys I cant trap train her. She is so scared of humans, she is terrified of humans. I have to wait for her to come home then I have to chase her into the loft. Also she doesn't circle over the loft. She flies away and follows Ferrel pigeons and when she is hungry she comes home?. Do you guys have any suggestions?

Sorry for lying


Abz


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

ProjectPigeon said:


> Ok guys I need to tell the truth about this bird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why not just keep her inside the loft/aviary with your breeders? With birdie social time and healthy food she should be happy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think she is the only bird he has.. leave the food out for her and then she will go in to eat it, she is a banded bird so she must be used to care from a keeper, so feeding her is important at this time..from what I remember she is an older bird right?... I would find her some friends and put them in with her.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i don't remember seeing the post so may i ask.. she looks like she has no tail, wings are cut and one leg?? she is a rather pretty bird, i love her markings. But i agree with everyone else, get her in and leave her in till she trust you. feed her, spoil her, let her come to you, get her a mate even...if she keeps coming back then i think she has considered this home just be patient with her.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

horseart4u said:


> i don't remember seeing the post so may i ask.. she looks like she has no tail, wings are cut and one leg?? she is a rather pretty bird, i love her markings. But i agree with everyone else, get her in and leave her in till she trust you. feed her, spoil her, let her come to you, get her a mate even...if she keeps coming back then i think she has considered this home just be patient with her.


2nd leg is tucked up under wing, you can just see curled toes & no more, and the pic was taken when bird was first obtained and the tail & wing feathers were missing

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/new-pigeon-and-some-questions-53997.html


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Quazar said:


> 2nd leg is tucked up under wing, you can just see curled toes & no more, and the pic was taken when bird was first obtained and the tail & wing feathers were missing
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/new-pigeon-and-some-questions-53997.html


ok thanks, it did look a little funny all i see is a stump  for the toes.


----------

